# Gulf Shores Pier



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Will be heading down to get some fishing in before a lot of the spring breakers make it down, should i be more focused on cob or kings while I'm down there? and have any of either species shown up yet?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

weather has not let alot of fishing go on ... so nothing happening yet , water temp isn't right yet , but close !


----------

